# Bretton Woods, 11-15-2014



## granite (Nov 16, 2014)

After dinner on Friday night I put on my brand new Dalbello Panterra 120 ski boots with ID thermo liners to further break them in.  I poured myself a double Gentleman’s Jack Daniels on the rocks and pondered where I would make my first turns of the year the next day and what skis I would ski.  I choose Bretton Woods for several reasons, I have a free skiing voucher for there, they received two inches of snow on Thursday and they have been closed during the week which means the surface will be fresh.  The Mount Washington Resort and Bretton Woods is also a very special place for me.  I will ski with my Atomic Supercross or K2 Apache Explorers, I will choose which ski in the morning.  In my office I have been looking at for three weeks my brand new 187 cm Blizzard Brahma skis with brand new Atomic STH16 medal housing bindings (no plastic housings for this boy).  Early Saturday morning I put the brand new Blizzard skis in my car, I couldn’t take looking at them anymore without skiing them.  I reached deep into the CD closet and took out the Charlie Daniels Saddle Tramp CD to listen to on the 1 ½ hour drive to Bretton Woods.  

Upon reaching Plymouth snow flurries were floating in the air.  By the time I got to Lincoln there was a little fresh snow alongside the interstate and it became apparent that the mountains received a little snow overnight.  Driving through Franconia Notch I saw that someone had rode the right side of Avalanche leaving perfect snow board “S turns” for all to see.  Whoever it was (probably an A-Zoner) can be quite proud, there was just enough snow to accomplish the feat.  Getting off the Interstate onto Route 3 the drive through Bethlehem into Twin Mountain revealed about two inches of snow had fallen in this area leaving the two lane highway snow packed and slick.  Finally arriving at Bretton Woods with gray skies and 19 degrees in the parking lot.  The snow guns were blasting.  

I made it to the lift just before 8 am and at 8:05 the operators opened the lift for first chair.  On the ride up I inspected what mountain operations had accomplished on the one and only run open.  The mile long Rangeview slope served by the Zephyr high speed quad had a deep layer of manmade and natural snow on it.  There was a groomed track top to bottom about 30 yards wide.  To the skiers right of that track there was another track about 15 to 20 yards wide top to bottom that was not groomed.  I knew right away that the ungroomed track would prove to be very good.  As far as I’m concerned, the skiing got better and better as the day went on.  The groomed track needed to be carved up by skis and it then became quite nice, firm and fast.  The ungroomed track kept getting better and softer as the day went on.  The bottom half of the run was under snow guns all day making it even softer.  Around 10 am it started to snow a little; big, fluffy flakes and this left a winter time feeling for all.  Around noon the sun came out and made things even better on the ungroomed track, it really was very good; especially for November.  I would have skied all day had not my legs given out by 1pm.  There were no lift lines and by noon most were done for the day.  This left the slope wide open and I was able to turn the Brahmas (Bulls) loose to discover what is in store for me this winter.  The gentle slope and conditions restrained the Bulls and only allowed them to show about 75 percent of what they are capable of.  I could feel their energy and they were eager for a lot more. I will have to wait for bigger, wider and steeper terrain to open before I will discover their true capability.  I know I will be very pleased with the beasts as I have now begun to find their sweet spot.  The brand new Dalbellos were fantastic, some mild tingling in the left foot that went away after a couple of hours and their walking mode is a nice option to have.  

The lodge at Bretton Woods is the nicest ski lodge in the state and I enjoyed a Jack Daniels on the rocks at the bar for après ski.  I walked out to the deck with drink in hand and with most of the Presidential Range now in bright sunlight I made a toast to the first day of skiing and to the resort.  Bretton Woods and the Mount Washington Hotel is where I was married on New Year’s Eve.  We had a three day destination wedding and it snowed all three days, the slopes were almost 100 percent open.  After skiing powder all day, bride and groom on snow shoes came out of the woods behind a ski house that we had rented and we exchanged wedding vows late afternoon while it was snowing.  Behind us was nothing but wilderness that sloped upwards towards the Presidential Range which was hidden in clouds and falling snow, it was a true winter wonderland.

I finished my Jack Daniels on the rocks and headed home listening to Charlie Daniels again.  Song of the day was his tune Saddle Tramp:

                 Well you stay up late and you drink too much whiskey
                 You know that sort of thing is kind of risky
	         Maybe it’s because you like to feel frisky
	         Maybe it’s because you like to feel free

I swear, Jack Daniels and Charlie Daniels, both from Tennessee, have to be related?


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 16, 2014)

Super report. Thanks for painting the picture.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 16, 2014)

Great TR, thanks for sharing, here's to Daniels & Daniels! 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skiMEbike (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice TR & Pics.

I would love to hear more about your experience with the Brahmas....I bought a pair this year (didn't dare to take them out first day).  Similar to you I am coming off skiing the K2 Xplorers, so I'd love to hear how they ski in comparison to the Xplorers.   Can't wait to take the bull out for a ride.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 16, 2014)

My son and I tee'd it up and kicked off the season at Bretton today.  Started at 8:30, skied till noon.  Rangeview was a little more chopped up then the picture above and had some little moguls sprouting on the skiers right (emphasis on little).  They dropped the ropes on Crawford's Blaze about 11 and the whales on the top drop were the best snow we touched all day.  After a quick Rosebrook Meadow (I'm one of those who has to make sure he can still ski every year) I did 10 Zepher runs (boy did a couple more as my foot and boot did not have a good reunion after 6 months apart and had to be talked to in the lodge for 20 minutes) till the quads said that's enough for today.  I have pics but the image size is f'd up and I don't know why.  Anyway a fun day to start the season.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Edd (Nov 16, 2014)

Tldr


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2014)

Damn.  Would have been nice to make some turns Alex.  I was up there today and met up with JDMroma.   Conditions were okay for November.  I agree about the whales having the best snow.  I wish they had just left all of Crawfords whaled up and ungroomed.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Damn.  Would have been nice to make some turns Alex.  I was up there today and met up with JDMroma.   Conditions were okay for November.  I agree about the whales having the best snow.  I wish they had just left all of Crawfords whaled up and ungroomed.



Oh man I wish I knew.  I was wearing a green and yellow jacket and the boy was in purple and black.   Was mostly playing around in the small bumps (like the first drop on Rangeview under the chair).  Boy was playing with his racing style even though he won't race anymore.  Bought him the NH4 college pass and he's all pumped for Cannon.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## yeggous (Nov 16, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Oh man I wish I knew.  I was wearing a green and yellow jacket and the boy was in purple and black.   Was mostly playing around in the small bumps (like the first drop on Rangeview under the chair).  Boy was playing with his racing style even though he won't race anymore.  Bought him the NH4 college pass and he's all pumped for Cannon.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I think I ran into you in the lodge but did not realize it. I was there with my girlfriend and was chatting with you in the corner of the lodge around 10am while you were nursing your feet.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2014)

Looked for you up the bar Yeggous.  No luck this week :lol:


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 16, 2014)

yeggous said:


> I think I ran into you in the lodge but did not realize it. I was there with my girlfriend and was chatting with you in the corner of the lodge around 10am while you were nursing your feet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Oh man,  you did.  Now I see your from Chemsford.  (I actually know where that is - great location for NH skiing - I'm jealous).  Small world.  A walk around the lodge unbuckled  taught those boots and they behaved the rest of the day.  Hope I run into you again and get to take turns with other AZer's.  Hey Nick I NEED a sticker.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Farleyman (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm from Chelmsford!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## granite (Nov 17, 2014)

skiMEbike said:


> Nice TR & Pics.
> 
> I would love to hear more about your experience with the Brahmas....I bought a pair this year (didn't dare to take them out first day).  Similar to you I am coming off skiing the K2 Xplorers, so I'd love to hear how they ski in comparison to the Xplorers.   Can't wait to take the bull out for a ride.



You will find the Brahmas are better at speed, especially on hard snow.  They also performed very well in the limited soft snow on Ridgeview that was offered on Saturday, about the way the Xplorers would and much better than my Supercross skis would.  For me, the Xplorers really chatter on hard snow once you get up some speed, they just are not built for going really fast on the hard pack and ice.  I am mounting AT bindings on my Xplorers and will use them in the back country, in the woods and at Mittersill.  I will also use the Xplorers on powder days because on powder days I'll be in the woods a lot. They will work better for the woods and bumps than the Brahmas because they are a lot more flexible.  For me, the Brahmas will be my everyday ski and they will be a better all around ski than my Supercross skis were without sacrificing performance at speed.  After one day on them on a gentle slope, I don't see how anyone could not love these Bulls! I'm sure you will too and I think that the Blizzard Brahmas paired with the K2 Apache Xplorers are one hell of a combination to have in your arsenal.  The Bulls for a more aggressive and hard charging skiing style in all types of conditions and the K2's for an easier, gentler, kinder, soft snow skiing style.  See ya on the slopes.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Nov 17, 2014)

No that is what I call a ski trip report!

Well played! (jealous I am! )


----------



## skiMEbike (Nov 17, 2014)

granite said:


> You will find the Brahmas are better at speed, especially on hard snow.  They also performed very well in the limited soft snow on Ridgeview that was offered on Saturday, about the way the Xplorers would and much better than my Supercross skis would.  For me, the Xplorers really chatter on hard snow once you get up some speed, they just are not built for going really fast on the hard pack and ice.  I am mounting AT bindings on my Xplorers and will use them in the back country, in the woods and at Mittersill.  I will also use the Xplorers on powder days because on powder days I'll be in the woods a lot. They will work better for the woods and bumps than the Brahmas because they are a lot more flexible.  For me, the Brahmas will be my everyday ski and they will be a better all around ski than my Supercross skis were without sacrificing performance at speed.  After one day on them on a gentle slope, I don't see how anyone could not love these Bulls! I'm sure you will too and I think that the Blizzard Brahmas paired with the K2 Apache Xplorers are one hell of a combination to have in your arsenal.  The Bulls for a more aggressive and hard charging skiing style in all types of conditions and the K2's for an easier, gentler, kinder, soft snow skiing style.  See ya on the slopes.



Thanks for the reply...I generally look to ski the ungroomed (edges, bumps, & woods), so "a little" concerned the brahmas will want to giddy up more than I am accustomed to...I can't wait to try them out (hopefully this weekend).


----------

